# Connaught Road Tunnel - May 2011



## nelly (May 4, 2011)

Explored with Skeleton Key, Wevsky, Space Invader, Obscurity and Silver Rainbow

Connaught Road Station and Tunnel opened on 3rd August 1880

I don't have a date for this map, bit somebody may be able to date it from the Pontoon Docks which are no longer there.






On the 7th September 1940 the line was severely damaged during a German air raid. The line was repaired for the storage of wagons but the passenger service was never reinstated. The line was abandoned under Section 29 of the Port of London Act 1950. It was used for wagon storage at least until the mid 1960's. Nothing remained of the station by the mid 1950's.

Connaught Station is the building just off to the right and the larger building to the very left is the Connaught Tavern (now the Fox at Connaught). The arches leading to the entrance to the tunnel can be seen to the right.






This is from the same spot today, only the Fox at Connaught pub links the two photos.






This is the route of the tunnel today cutting underneath to the West of the runway at London City Airport and follows under the link that cuts the Royal Victoria and Royal Albert docks. The Fox at Connaught pub is the brown building at the 7 o'clock position to the roundabout.
(Sorry for the wiggly lines, my hand is as steady as Oliver Reeds)








































These ventilation shafts can be seen at the 5 and 11 o'clock position on the aerial map either side of where the road cuts through the docks.















We found a sort of trolley on the track and attempted to ride it, mass disappointment followed when we realised that it had to be coupled with another towing train to release the braking system!!! 










Out the other end....

























What a day!! Met four explorers for the first time. On the roof of Millenium Mills by 7am, followed by my first tunnel and then the Royal Mail sorting office at Stratford

From left to right.
Wevsky, Me!!!, Silver Rainbow, Skeleton Key, Obscurity and Space Invader



​


----------



## klempner69 (May 4, 2011)

Cracking archway shots if I may say..you picked a good day for this one


----------



## godzilla73 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice. Good to see the maps and old photos too.
Cheers for that
Godzy


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 4, 2011)

A really unique tunnel. What happened to your facebook page by the way?


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 4, 2011)

Nice photos  love the archways!


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, great shots and nice to see y'all.


----------



## skeleton key (May 5, 2011)

Hiya mate will catch you tonite lol
will post some pics later 
On my way to work 

SK / Neil


----------



## night crawler (May 5, 2011)

I absolutely love those arches, looks like it was a great explore. Nice one.


----------



## Derek (May 5, 2011)

Seems this URBEX tunnel fetish thing can be like buses sometimes. 

I'd never heard of this particular tunnel until yesterday, when I was reading another forum and came across a link to this website which contains some good info about the history of the tunnel, and another picture of the "I love tunnel" tag.

Derek


----------



## nelly (May 5, 2011)

Derek said:


> Seems this URBEX tunnel fetish thing can be like buses sometimes.
> 
> I'd never heard of this particular tunnel until yesterday, when I was reading another forum and came across a link to this website which contains some good info about the history of the tunnel, and another picture of the "I love tunnel" tag.
> 
> Derek



Thanks Derek, that was an interesting read


----------

